# New Plywood Cabinets



## Handyman (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello

I posted this earlier and some timhag felt it prudent to close the thread because he thinks I am not a professional painter. Well define professional my friend. I am in the business. While I am not only a painter, a do-it-yourselfer I am NOT. 

I do enough to get contractor status at paint suppliers. :thumbsup:

My work is mostly remodel painting, not new, bare wood, so I was looking for input from other people in the business who are more familiar with that type of painting.

I have some new plywood cabinets that I need to paint. The color is going to be white. I am guessing I should use a gloss paint for durability. My question is what about primer? what kind of primer and paint do you recommend? Would it be a good idea to have the primer tinted? I was thinking that it would help me to avoid missing any areas. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Slow learner:whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Handyman said:


> Hello
> 
> I posted this earlier and some timhag felt it prudent to close the thread because he thinks I am not a professional painter. Well define professional my friend. I am in the business. While I am not only a painter, a do-it-yourselfer I am NOT.
> 
> ...


 I didn't close your thread.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 20, 2011)

thats what it says......?



timhag said:


> I didn't close your thread.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Handyman said:


> thats what it says......?


:no: look again


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The moderator RCP closed your thread. 

have you also tried www.contractortalk.com ?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Talk to your local Benjamin Moore, SWP, PPG, ICI dealer or rep. They will answer all your questions about suggested products, application methods, and coverage.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That mean ol' Timhag!:whistling2:

I closed it, just edited his post, didn't think you'd like his remark any better!

This is a forum for professional painters, your title of handyman and question of "should I use primer" does not indicate to me you are a professional who would benefit from this forum as much as you would from the DIY, where there are many there to answer basic painting questions.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

RCP said:


> That mean ol' Timhag!:whistling2:
> 
> I closed it, just edited his post, didn't think you'd like his remark any better!
> 
> This is a forum for professional painters, your title of handyman and question of "should I use primer" does not indicate to me you are a professional who would benefit from this forum as much as you would from the DIY, where there are many there to answer basic painting questions.


:yes:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Handyman said:


> I do enough to get contractor status at paint suppliers. :thumbsup:
> 
> .


Good enough for me :thumbsup: Welcome!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> This is a forum for professional painters, your title of handyman and question of "should I use primer" does not indicate to me you are a professional who would benefit from this forum as much as you would from the DIY, where there are many there to answer basic painting questions.


You are good. :notworthy:


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

Handyman said:


> I have some new plywood cabinets that I need to paint. The color is going to be white. I am guessing I should use a gloss paint for durability. My question is what about primer? what kind of primer and paint do you recommend? Would it be a good idea to have the primer tinted? I was thinking that it would help me to avoid missing any areas. Thanks for the help.


It doesn't sound like you know what you are doing.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

woodtradesman said:


> It doesn't sound like you know what you are doing.


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Handyman (Mar 20, 2011)

I didnt ask if I should I use primer. Read it again. I asked for an opinion on tinting primer. 



RCP said:


> That mean ol' Timhag!:whistling2:
> 
> I closed it, just edited his post, didn't think you'd like his remark any better!
> 
> This is a forum for professional painters, your title of handyman and question of "should I use primer" does not indicate to me you are a professional who would benefit from this forum as much as you would from the DIY, where there are many there to answer basic painting questions.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 20, 2011)

You people arent giving your "profession" a very good name here.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 20, 2011)

I spent $4300.00 on paint in 2010 for my un-professional painting. In my area thats respectable for a one person operation.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

I spent about $3500 on paint, primer and miscellaneous finishes back in 2009 for millwork related stuff, I didn't demand R.E.S.P.E.C.T. from the trades because of it.

Maybe you should formulate your questions in matter that doesn't make look like a paint n00b, besides if you spent that much on paint last year than you should know by now what product to apply to each surface.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 20, 2011)

Then why dont you help me out?



woodtradesman said:


> It doesn't sound like you know what you are doing.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 20, 2011)

Get over yourself. I am not demanding anything from anyone. I simply posted a question. If you read the posts you would know that my work IS NOT NEW WOOD, BUT REMODELING, AND IF YOURE A "PROFESSIONAL" YOU KNOW THAT REMODEL WORK IS DIFFERENT THAN NEW BARE WOOD.



woodtradesman said:


> I spent about $3500 on paint, primer and miscellaneous finishes back in 2009 for millwork related stuff, I didn't demand R.E.S.P.E.C.T. from the trades because of it.
> 
> Maybe you should formulate your questions in matter that doesn't make look like a paint n00b, besides if you spent that much on paint last year than you should know by now what product to apply to each surface.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

And if you are a professional, you know how to apply primer and paint. 
Here are several answers to your questions.


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

I was gonna give some good advice but since you decided to be abrasive ****!t.

go screw you self, I come across bare wood in re-models all the time. Don't bu!!sh!t me.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 20, 2011)

3500 IN 2009. What about 2010? Dont tell me that this non"professional" did more painting in 2010 than you did....:jester:

And...maybe I should formulate my questions in matter? I think you meant manner. Hope your painting is better than your grammar.



woodtradesman said:


> I spent about $3500 on paint, primer and miscellaneous finishes back in 2009 for millwork related stuff, I didn't demand R.E.S.P.E.C.T. from the trades because of it.
> 
> Maybe you should formulate your questions in matter that doesn't make look like a paint n00b, besides if you spent that much on paint last year than you should know by now what product to apply to each surface.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry handyman, just don't think this is going to work out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Handyman said:


> I spent $4300.00 on paint in 2010 for my un-professional painting. In my area thats respectable for a one person operation.


Honestly that is not much for a year for a full time solo operator but the reason I suggested www.contractortalk.com is because that site is geared towards multiple trades and has a very good paint section and all the other trades to boot. It sounds like you are a jack of all trades rather than a painter. I honestly feel that that forum would be a better fit for you. This site is dedicated to the full time professional in the painting field. Many people want to go to this site because they are seeking professional advice but when they do not fit the profile their threads are closed and that is why your other thread was closed, these are not personal decisions simply the forum guidelines. 

Yes tint your primer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Handyman said:


> Well define professional my friend.


To answer this question:

Here is a quote from the site owner Nathan, this quote comes from a direct thread on who painttalk is for. 
"This site is designed specifically for anyone who works full time in the painting trades. That can be a painting contractor, a paint manufacture, a paint retail store owner, etc... The key is that you do this for a living and it's not a side job or something your doing for yourself. Anyone who does join and asks a DIY question will be directed to DIYChatroom.com and I actually check every registration to see what they list as their painting trade. I ban a lot of people before they even get a chance to ask a DIY question."


----------

